# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  ساخت ستاپ برای برنامه

## m2011kh

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان و برنامه نویسان.

من پروژه ای رو کامل کردم و میخوام به مشتری تحویل بدم.مشکل اینجاست که با چه برنامه ای و چطور فایل Setup برای برنامه ایجاد کنم که خود برنامه همه Component ها و Refrence ها رو به فایل setup اضافه کنه و موقع نصب هم در سیستم کاربر رجیستر کنه.

ممنتظر راهنمایی هاتون هستم.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

MMD

----------


## m.4.r.m

از Setup Factory استفاده کن هم راحت تره هم ساده و زیباست . بقیه ستاپ ساز ها علاوه بر اینکه حرفه ای هستند کمی کار باهاشون نسبت سخته

----------


## ms-ninja

با سلام

فکر کنم منظور دوست عزیز *m2011kh* چیزی شبیه Application wizard خود ویژال بیسیک که بشه از همونجا پروژه vbp رو ستاپ کرد


با تشکر

----------


## SlowCode

> با سلام
> 
> فکر کنم منظور دوست عزیز *m2011kh* چیزی شبیه Application wizard خود ویژال بیسیک که بشه از همونجا پروژه vbp رو ستاپ کرد
> 
> 
> با تشکر


خب ستاپ فکتوری هم این امکان رو داره! پروژه رو میدی اسکن میکنه و فایل های مورد نیاز رو برات لیست میکنه.
فقط تنها مشکلی که من با این برنامه داشتم اینه که بعد اسکن کردن ابزار codekock رو نمیتونه اضافه کنه، دلیلش هم اینه که اسم codejock طولانی هست و بهتره اسمش رو ویرایش کنین و یه اسم کوتاه بزارین.
البته این مورد مشکل محسوب نمیشه، صرفا جهت اطلاع گفتم. :لبخند:

----------


## ms-ninja

شما آموزش کاملی ندارین که این کار رو یاد بده

منظورم ساخت ستاپ برای وی بی با ستاپ فکتوری دارید؟

----------


## SlowCode

توی گوگل بگردین آموزش های زیادی هست.
تو سایت هم  فکر کنم باشه.

اگه وقت کنم یه pdf درست میکنم میزارم اینجا، ولی شما به من امیدوار نباش(چون زمان میبره) :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ms-ninja

من گشتم نبود شما اگر براتون زحمتی نیست قرار بدین

----------


## m.4.r.m

من گشتم بود ، الکی میرید جست و جو می کنید میگی نبود چرا به گوگل تهمت می زنید آخه

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...up-Factory-8.0

----------


## ms-ninja

شما دقت نکردین من چی گفتم




> منظورم ساخت ستاپ برای* وی بی* با ستاپ فکتوری دارید؟

----------


## ms-ninja

آقا هنوز برای ساخت آموزش PDF اقدام نکردی :D

----------


## SlowCode

> آقا هنوز برای ساخت آموزش PDF اقدام نکردی :D


 همین الان شروع کردم به نوشتن.
از صفر توضیح میدم میرم جلو(فقط تا جایی ادامه میدم که سوادم برسه :لبخند: )

----------


## ms-ninja

ممنون فقط بگین چطوری پروژه vbp رو ستاپ کنیم :قلب:

----------


## SlowCode

آموزش رو توی این تاپیک گذاشتم، میتونی دانلودش کنی:

آموزش Setup Factory 9

----------


## ms-ninja

آقا یک مشکلی هست ، من تا اونجا که برنامه رو اسکن میکنه رو تا آخرش میرم ، اونجای که باید برنامه های اصلی رو هم اضافه کنیم منظورت فرم ها و ماژول های برنامست؟

form.jpg

----------


## SlowCode

نه نه شما اصلا نباید فرم ها رو اضافه کنی!
منظورم فایل exe یا همون فایل کامپایل شده است.
اگر دیتابیس هم داری اون رو هم اضافه کن.
کلا هر چیزی که برنامه بهش نیاز داره و توی اون لیست نیست رو باید اضافه کنی (به جز فرم ها و ...)

----------


## mtn677

سلام
آیا بدون استفاده از ستاپ ساز و با کد نویسی میشه کاری کرد که یه فونت خواص در پوشه فونت کاربر کپی بشه؟

----------


## SlowCode

بله
فونتت رو بزار کنار برنامت بعد با دستور کپی بریزش داخل اون پوشه.
FileCopy app.path & "\b_titr.ttf","C:\Windows\Fonts"

----------


## mtn677

> بله
> فونتت رو بزار کنار برنامت بعد با دستور کپی بریزش داخل اون پوشه.
> FileCopy app.path & "\b_titr.ttf","C:\Windows\Fonts"


سلام
ویندوز XP یا سون باشه فرق نمیکنه؟مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## SlowCode

داداش سوال کردن نداره که کافیه پوشه مقصد تو اون آدرس باشه که هست و فایل ما کنار برنامه باشه.
البته ممکنه موقع کپی کردن به خاطر نداشتن دسترسی یا همون permission خطا بده. پس باید فکر اونم بکنی.
فقط نپرس چطوری :لبخند گشاده!:  باید با on error goto e چک کنی.

----------


## mtn677

> داداش سوال کردن نداره که کافیه پوشه مقصد تو اون آدرس باشه که هست و فایل ما کنار برنامه باشه.
> البته ممکنه موقع کپی کردن به خاطر نداشتن دسترسی یا همون permission خطا بده. پس باید فکر اونم بکنی.
> فقط نپرس چطوری باید با on error goto e چک کنی.


سلام
اجرا که میکنم میگه Path/File access error 
فونت همون محل اجرا برنامه ریختم اسمشو هم صحیص وارد کردم نمیدونم مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## SlowCode

فکر کنم فونت اینطوری نصب نمیشه!
اگه اشتباه نکنم یه تابع api بود که این کار رو میکرد.
این سوال رو از مدیران بپرس به جواب میرسی.

ولی بهتره از ستاپ فکتوری استفاده کنی.

----------


## mtn677

> فکر کنم فونت اینطوری نصب نمیشه!
> اگه اشتباه نکنم یه تابع api بود که این کار رو میکرد.
> این سوال رو از مدیران بپرس به جواب میرسی.
> 
> ولی بهتره از ستاپ فکتوری استفاده کنی.


سلام
درست شد همین که شما گفتید درست بود فقط باید آخر کد نام فونت ذکر بشه اینجوری:

FileCopy App.Path & "\b_titr.ttf", "C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\b_titr.ttf"

یه مشکل داره اونم اینه که بعد از حدود 15 ثانیه فونت کپی میشه یعنی بار اول که اجرا بشه فونت شناخته نمیشه و اگه خارج بشی دوباره وارد بشی دیگه مشکلی نیست.

----------


## miladatashin

> سلام
> درست شد همین که شما گفتید درست بود فقط باید آخر کد نام فونت ذکر بشه اینجوری:
> 
> FileCopy App.Path & "\b_titr.ttf", "C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\b_titr.ttf"
> 
> یه مشکل داره اونم اینه که بعد از حدود 15 ثانیه فونت کپی میشه یعنی بار اول که اجرا بشه فونت شناخته نمیشه و اگه خارج بشی دوباره وارد بشی دیگه مشکلی نیست.


این راهش نیست. باید از AddFontResource استفاده کنید.

----------


## SlowCode

> سلام
> درست شد همین که شما گفتید درست بود فقط باید آخر کد نام فونت ذکر بشه اینجوری:
> 
> FileCopy App.Path & "\b_titr.ttf", "C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\b_titr.ttf"
> 
> یه مشکل داره اونم اینه که بعد از حدود 15 ثانیه فونت کپی میشه یعنی بار اول که اجرا بشه فونت شناخته نمیشه و اگه خارج بشی دوباره وارد بشی دیگه مشکلی نیست.


احتمالا تو پشت پرده فونت رو نصب میکنه و 15 ثانیه به خاطر اون باشه.
شناخته نشدنش هم طبیعی هست، باید از اول برنامه رو باز کنی.

همونطور که دوستمون گفتن از AddFontResourceاستفاده کن.

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام
> من همین الان متوجه شدم که آقای واژدی به دلیل *تالار نامناسب!* اون تاپیک رو حذف کردن!واقعا متاسفم!بعد انتظار دارن واسه افزایش سطح تالار تلاش کنیم!
> حداقل انتقالش میداد به بخش مناسب خودش!
> میخواستم یه آموزش کمیاب بذارم ولی با این اتفاق بیخیال شدم.
> 
> در هر صورت...
> این لینک فایل هست.
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/5o..._Factory_9.zip


سلام علیکم
عیدتون مبارک
بخاطر موضوع پیش آمده متاسفم، همانطور که مستحضرید هرانجمن قوانینی در مقابل فعالیت کاربران دارد که بنده، شما و همه سایر دوستان موظف به رعایت آن هستیم، نتیجه اون هم چیزی برقرار شدن نظم و آرامش کاربران نیست.
قبلا در پیام خصوصی موضوعاتی اینچنین را بخاطر آشنایی طولانی در انجمن و بوجود نیامدن کدورتهای آینده با شما دوست عزیز درمیان گذاشتم، که در نتیجه آن بمنظور همکاری و تکرار نشدن اینگونه موارد  قول مساعد دادید که متاسفانه باز هم رعایت نشد.
از اول تاکنون خودمو مقید کرده ام برای حداقل یکمرتبه تاپیک نامناسب هرکاربر خاطی رو ویرایش یا به بخش مناسب منتقل کنم که اتمام حجتی باشه برای دفعات بعد اما متاسفانه برخی از دوستان بدون توجه، همان شیوه قبل رو ادامه میدن، خب در اینجور مواقع شما انتظار چه واکنشی رو دارین.
طبیعتا باید تاپیک را در تالار *تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install* مطرح و لینک آنرا به اینجا میدادین
تاپیک بازگردانی و به تالار مقالات وی بی منتقل شد:  *آموزش Setup Factory 9 و ایجاد Setup در VB6* 

امیدوارم بعد از این شاهد برخوردهایی اینچنین با هم نباشیم
از دوستان هم بخاطر نامرتبط بودن این پست با هدف تاپیک پوزش میخوام

موفق باشید

----------


## SlowCode

> سلام علیکم
> عیدتون مبارک
> بخاطر موضوع پیش آمده متاسفم، همانطور که مستحضرید هرانجمن قوانینی در مقابل فعالیت کاربران دارد که بنده، شما و همه سایر دوستان موظف به رعایت آن هستیم، نتیجه اون هم چیزی برقرار شدن نظم و آرامش کاربران نیست.
> قبلا در پیام خصوصی موضوعاتی اینچنین را بخاطر آشنایی طولانی در انجمن و بوجود نیامدن کدورتهای آینده با شما دوست عزیز درمیان گذاشتم، که در نتیجه آن بمنظور همکاری و تکرار نشدن اینگونه موارد  قول مساعد دادید که متاسفانه باز هم رعایت نشد.
> از اول تاکنون خودمو مقید کرده ام برای حداقل یکمرتبه تاپیک نامناسب هرکاربر خاطی رو ویرایش یا به بخش مناسب منتقل کنم که اتمام حجتی باشه برای دفعات بعد اما متاسفانه برخی از دوستان بدون توجه، همان شیوه قبل رو ادامه میدن، خب در اینجور مواقع شما انتظار چه واکنشی رو دارین.
> طبیعتا باید تاپیک را در تالار *تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install* مطرح و لینک آنرا به اینجا میدادین
> تاپیک بازگردانی و به تالار مقالات وی بی منتقل شد:  *آموزش Setup Factory 9 و ایجاد Setup در VB6* 
> 
> امیدوارم بعد از این شاهد برخوردهایی اینچنین با هم نباشیم
> ...


سلام

بله اون موارد رو فرموده بودین ولی به نظرم این مورد خارج از بخش ما نیست!
درسته که به بخش setup مربوط میشه ولی چون کار کردن با پروژه های وی بی رو توش توضیح دادم فقط به اینجا مربوط میشد.

در هر صورت ممنون :لبخند:

----------

